# Suche Gästepass



## Pengi (20. Mai 2012)

Hiho

würde sehr gerne Diablo 3 antesten bevor ich gleich 60€ dafür ausgebe und würde mich riesig über einen Gästepass freuen =)

Danke schonmal im voraus 
Grüße


----------

